# zanderfang mit schlechten ausgang



## rob (15. Februar 2004)

servus boardies#h
bin gerade zurück vom fischen...na ja um 15 stunden später als geplant.
warum erzähl ich euch wenn ich wieder fit bin....letzte nacht hab ich wieder so einiges erleben dürfen.
ich muss jetzt sofort und endlich richtig schlafen#u


----------



## gismowolf (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo rob!
Du warst schon vermisst!Dachte schon,daß Dein pc wieder irgendwelche Flausen hat!Aber nachdem ich sehe,daß Du 
Dein heutiges Festmahl doch gefangen hast,wünsch ich 
ein kräftiges Petri Heil dazu und warte auf Deinen Bericht!#6


----------



## soeketroete (15. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob, tolles Bild (lecker!) und ich bin jetzt Tieieieieieieieieierisch neugierig, was dir wohl passiert ist...


----------



## Tropheus (15. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob,

super Foto, bin auch mehr als gespannt was Dir  passiert ist.

Ah ja "Guten Morgen" erst mal.


----------



## Knobbes (15. Februar 2004)

Super Bild, und guten Schlaf.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## ShogunZ (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Wahrscheinlich ein 15h Drill mit dem Stachelritter!!!
*g* 

Bin auch schon gespannt was etz dann für ne Story kommt.

MfG Tom


----------



## MichiHH (15. Februar 2004)

So rob, nu komm mal raus aus den Federn und erzähl uns was Du angestellt hast! 
Und natürlich Petri zum Zander!


----------



## sebastian (15. Februar 2004)

Jaja unser 24-stunden Held ! petri heil zum zander und schlaf gut !


----------



## Tropheus (15. Februar 2004)

Hey Mensch,

jetzt aber raus aus dem Bett, ich bin mittlerweile schon wieder von der Donau zurück.

Und leider ohne Story. 

Warte aber gespannt auf dein Abenteuer.


----------



## rob (15. Februar 2004)

gut los gehts#h
morgen!
also,jetzt wo ich wieder fit bin versuch ich mal schnell die ereignisse der letzten nacht für euch zusammen zu fassen.
angefangen hat eigentlich alles schon am freitag,als ich in meiner firma das handy liegen gelassen habe wo es bis jetzt noch liegt.
da ich ja am samstag zeitig in der früh zum zanderfischen am fuchsbodenteich wollte,hab ich mir gedacht zur not tut es auch ein wertkartenhandy meines freundes.manko dabei ist das alle meine nummern in meinem handy sind und ich sie auch sonst nirgends notiert habe.macht ja nichts,denn den notruf kann ich ja erreichen
also am nächsten morgen früh aus den feedern,sachen verpackt und auf in richtung teich.dieser liegt ca 8km von der nächsten ortschaft mitten in der au in der nähe des kraftwerkes altenwörth.da ich zum ersten mal an diesen teich gefahren bin hab ich mich trotz anfahrtsplan natürlich ordentlich in der au und ihren vielen kleinen wegen verfahren.nach einenhalb stunden genervter suche bei der ich auch plötzlich an der donau auf dem treppelweg stand hab ich ihn dann doch gefunden.
die wege waren alle in einem sehr schlechten zustand mit tiefen furchen die gefroren waren.
am teich angekommen bin ich ausgestiegen und habe ihn mir einmal ordentlich angesehen.voll motiviert und mit klopfendem herzen hab ich an den willy gedacht der gleich bei seinem ersten ansitz 2 zander fangen konnte.wobei der eine 3 kg hatte.dieser teich hat einen unglaublich guten raubfisch bestand und ist auch der einzige den ich kenn wo der zander ablaicht und gut ranwächst.
einen fangen mit mehr als 8kg ist dort möglich.da dieser mitten in der au liegt bist du umgeben von den unwirtlichsten tierschreien und geräuschen der üppigen natur.leider konnte ich nirgends einen "parkplatz" erkennen,nur ein weg der um den teich führte und eine kleine fläche gleich am anfang des teiches.da der von willy beschriebene platz aber auf der anderen seite lag,entschloss ich mich mit dem auto auf den weg zu fahren.ich konnte spuren erkennen und somit bin ich davon ausgegangen das ich das darf.um auf diesen weg zu kommen musste ich von der mehr oder weniger befestigten strasse über eine böschung fahren.da bin ich plötzlich aufgesessen.so ein schieet.naja einmal hin und einmal her und frei war er der rob:m
habe bemerkt das sich auf dieser böschung schon vor mir ein auto eingegraben hat.der dürfte dann ein wenig weiter links nochmal gehängt sein.da an dieser stelle 2 tiefe furchen waren die mit brettern ausgelegt wurden.so bin ich dann ganz langsam richtung spot.dort angekommen hat mich dann der wahn gepackt und in eile alles aufgebaut.
gefischt hab ich sehr fein mit 2 lbs ruten kleinen rollen,0,15er fireline ,mit einem köfi am einzelhaken gebunden an einer langen stahlseide(6kg) und ein 20 g blei..der platz war sehr schön,mit einem grossen steg auf den ich nur mein zeug hatte und gesessen bin.die angeln stellte ich daneben auf.
bin noch einmal schnell hoch zum auto,hab dieses umgedreht mir kurz überlegt ob ich nicht auf die strasse fahren soll um dort zu parken.
aber dieses im angelfieber verworfen meine liege+decke geschnappt und schon haben meine augen 12 stunden den bissanzeiger nicht mehr verlassen.um 13 uhr hab ich dann endlich den ersehnten biss.ist ganz schön abgefahren für einen zander.nach kurzem aber nicht aufregendem drill hab ich den burschen gelandet.hurraaaaa....55cm und 1.5 kg schwer.
trotz relativ schnellem anschlag und einzelhaken hat er den fisch tief geschluckt...wie gut das er das mass hatte.
ich hab gleich den plan entwickelt nach dem fischen meinen freund plus freundin besuchen fahren und dort den zander zu essen.
um ihn von seinem glück zu informieren hab ich mir das handy geschnappt und wollte ihn anrufen.er ist der einzige dessen nummer ich mir zufällig gemerkt habe.
ohhh jeee was ist das jetzt.s geht gar ned.
keine ahnung warum,aber ich konnte niemanden damit erreichen.hab mich da auf den besitzer verlassen der meinte ich kann telefonieren.
ich entschloss mich meinen kumpel einfach von einer tankstelle bei der fahrt nach hause anzurufen.
wieder intensiv weiter gefischt,immer in der erwartung eines grossen zanders.
leider ist nichts mehr passiert.ich habe eigentlich fest damit gerechnet das ich beim dunkel werden noch einen fangen werde.
so hab ich ausgeharrt und wollte nicht vom wasser.
das gibt’s ja nicht da muss ja noch was gehen.
um 21:00 hab ich es dann aufgegeben.ich war ja schon durchgefroren und sehr hungrig da meine verpflegung nur aus einem weckerl(brötchen)bestand.beim fischen bin ich immer so konzentriert das an essen nie zu denken ist.
die sachen verpackt und ins auto gestiegen,ganz vorsichtig weggefahren
und plötzlich gehängt.na was ist das jetzt.steig aus die schuhe voll schlamm.oh gott über den tag ist der boden aufgetaut und jetzt häng ich mit den vorderrädern.bin wieder ins auto und hab versucht mit vor und rückbewegung den wagen frei zu fahren.lief aber nicht.
rund um mich war es stock dunkel und keine einzige menschenseele weit und breit.
sehen konnte ich nur im licht der scheinwerfer und meiner kopflampe.langsam aber sicher hab ich die panik in mir hochsteigen gespührt.das kann ja nicht sein.ich will nach hause,fahr mich mitten im wald fest und kein handy damit ich hilfe holen kann.
ich hab mir gesagt du musst alleine eine lösung finden.
zu meinem entsetzen stellte ich fest das ich nur mehr eine zigarette hatte.die hab ich mal geraucht und mir überlegt was malcolm douglas in so einer situation im outback machen würde und habe sämtliche flogen revue passieren lassen.
da vielen mir wieder die bretter ein die mein vorgänger der auch so blöd wie ich war verwendet hatte.diese hab ich geholt und mit der blossen hand den schlamm von meinen rädern gegraben.der schweiss ist mir von der stirn und ich hab mich nur mehr verflucht.als ich den reifen halbwegs frei hatte schob ich jeweils 2 bretter von vorne an den reifen.bin auch noch mit meiner kopflampe rings herum in die au gestolpert und habe reisig und kleine zweige gesammelt.
mittlerweile war es schon 22:00.
die zweige hab ich dann versucht unter den reifen zu schieben was mir nur bedingt gelungen ist.gut wieder ins auto und langsam angefahren.das einzige was passiert ist war das mich auslachende geräusch der durchdrehenden räder.ich habe ja vorderradantrieb und der motor liegt auch vorne,somit wäre das eigentlich ein vorteil.eigentlich.
ich versuchte ca eine stunde mich mit diesen brettern und zweigen zu befreien,aber es ist mir einfach nicht gelungen.
da ist mir die idee gekommen vorne ein brett unter zu legenden und mit dem wagenheber das auto auf heben damit ich die bretter direkt unter die reifen stellen kann.super plan nur wo ist mein wagen heber?
also das auto ausgeräumt(ich hab so an die 100 kg ausrüsstung im wagen) und gesucht.leider nicht gefunden,wo der hin ist weiss ich nicht,aber wenn es dick kommt dann kommt alles zusammen.
jetzt war es schon bald 23:00 ich war nass geschwitzt völlig am ende,von oben bis unten voll schlamm ,zerschnittene finger,keine zigaretten , einen bären hunger und so alleine im niergendwo.
seltsame geräusche von diversen nachtgeschöpfen kamen aus dem dunklen wald wie als hohn.
in anbedracht dessen das ich vor mir noch eine böschung habe auf der ich sowieso wieder hängen werde hab ich mich damit abgefunden das ich mich selber nicht befreien kann.am anfang der miesere hoffte ich noch mit schwung hoch zu kommen.
nächster plan,das auto absperren und hilfe holen.nur wo und in welche richtung.wenn ich dann aus dem wald raus bin könnte ich nach links 8km nach bärendorf gehen oder nach rechts 2km zum kraftwerk.
eventuell find ich dort jemanden der mich telefonieren lässt.das
der öamtc mich befreit hab ich mir abschminken können da du nur mit einem traktor oder kettenfahrzeug zum auto kommst.hab mir überlegt
meinen kumpel anzurufen damit der mich in der nacht dort abholt oder mir die nummer meiner eltern raussucht ...die haben eine neue die ich mir natürlich auch noch nicht gemerkt habe.
mit diesen gedanken bin ich zu fuss richtung strasse gegangen.plötzlich fängt mein licht zu flackern an und schwups batterie leer.
Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein hallte es durch die au.da stand ich noch mitten im urwald und die strasse noch weit weg in völliger dunkelheit.man muss sich das vorstellen,da gibt es kein licht welches am himmel reflektiert und der wald absorbiert einfach alles.ich muss sagen an diesem punkt war ich am ende.noch so weit weg von hilfe und überhaupt einen plan in welche richtung ich jetzt gehen soll.nur mit dem schnippen des feuerzeuges hab ich mich auf dem waldwegerl richtung strasse bewegt.wieder lachten die tiere des waldes aus allen richtungen.als ich endlich auf der strasse war ist mir ein stein vom herzen und der nächste teil konnte kommen.
überlegt hin und her hab ich mich entschlossen richtung karftwerk zu wandern da ich die 8km nicht mehr laufen wollte.nach einer ganze weile bin ich dann endlich angekommen und hab mich bei dem riesigen areal verlaufen.ich konnte einfach keinen menschen finden.da hab ich dann aufgegeben jemanden zu erreichen und hab mich dazu entschlossen über das karaftwerk die donau zu queren,durch mein donaurevier zu wandern und über altenwörth ins von dort 5 km entfernte sachsendorf wo meine grosseltern und verwanten wohnen zu gehen.die weck ich , schlaf mich dort aus und überlege morgen gemeinsam mit meinen leuten was man machen kann.
das hab ich dann auch gemacht.ihr müsst euch vorstellen das das ganz kleine dörfer sind,wo es keine telefonzellen gibt und die leute um 21:00 im bett sind.da is nichts mit anläuten und um hilfe bitten...nicht in so einer situation.vom karaftwerk war ich dann noch gut 1,5 stunden unterwegs bis sachsendorf .ich bin auf der ganzen strecke niemanden begegnet und musste auch da im dunklen über die wege stolpern.aber wenigstens nicht mitten im wald.mein opa hat schön blöd geschaut als ich dann um 1:30 in der früh vor der tür stand.
meine oma war so nett und hat mir ein heisses ritschard gemacht.das ist eine dicke geselchte suppe mit fleisch und weizen.da ging es mir langsam wieder besser.nachdem ich mein zimmer bezogen hatte hab ich mir eine flasche von unserem hauswein geöffnet.die hab ich auch fast gedrunken,ich habs mir ja verdient.kaum schlaf ich tief und fest ein steht auch schon wieder meine oma im zimmer....um 7:00 in der früh...neeeeeeeein.ich musste aufstehen da die geschichte schon die runde gemacht hat,was mir von allen seiten blödes gelächter und scherzhaften spott eingebracht hat.acuh meine eltern und freunde haben sich köstlich amüsiert. 
ich wurde dann auf den bauernhof meines cousins gerufen um mit ihm zu besprechen wie wir den wagen wieder frei bekommen.als ich ihm alles erklärt habe gab es nur die lösung mit dem traktor an den teich zu fahren.
das dumme ist nur das wir einen schranken vor dem forstweg der auf das karftwerk führ haben und du natürlich gar nicht über das kraftwerk fahren darfst.
die nächte brücke über die donau wäre dann 20 km weiter bei tulln.das mit dem traktor,na ja....also erst einmal mit dem riesen teil nach altenwörth. mit der feuerwehr den schranken aufgesperrt und zum kw gefahren.dort haben wir dann gebettelt und zum glück liessen sie uns queren.wie wir dann bei meinem auto waren hat er mich gefragt ob ich deppat bin das ich bei tauwetter auf einem solchen weg fahre.der traktor hat mich auch ruck zuck befreit und zum dank hab ich meinem cousin den zander überlassen...der isst so gern fisch
bin dann nach wien und hab mir geschworen:nie wieder ohne handy in die wildnis,nie wieder bei solchen bedingungen auf einen unbefestigten waldweg fahren und so bald ich wieder mehr geld hab ein geländeauto mit hohem radstand,noppenreifen und einer seilwinde kaufen.
schimpft mich jetzt nicht,das haben eh schon alle anderen getan.ich hab sicher meine lehren gezogen.es war definitiv mein fehler.
so genug geschrieben,ich wünsch euch noch allen einen angenehmen abend.ach wie schön ist es in der wohnung
servuuuuus rob


----------



## Mühle (15. Februar 2004)

Ich lach mich scheckig. Was tut man nciht alles für einen Zander, nicht wahr?:q 

Klasse Geschichte Rob!#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## bolli (15. Februar 2004)

Tolle Geschichte. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hätte nicht mit Dir tauschen wollen! 
Aber hat, hier im warmem trockenen Zimmer bei `ner Flasche Bier, Spass gemacht zu lesen. Und ich werde meine Lehren daraus ziehen, insoweit auch danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.:m


----------



## Fitti (15. Februar 2004)

Klasse Storry Rob und mein tiefes Mitgefühl   
Auf son Erlebnis warte ich auch noch hier im "wilden" Dänemark #h


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2004)

ha ha is ja geil! 

Wenn was schief geht dann richitg ! 
Aber jetzt hast was, was du deinen Enkeln erzählen kannst :q


----------



## arno (15. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Das liest sich , als ob mir das auch passieren könnte!!!
Ich habe mich mal im Dunkeln eine Nacht ohne Lampe durch die Berge um Winteberg geschleppt!
Das war auch so ein klasse Erlebnis!!!
Da weis man, was man nicht braucht!!!


----------



## Laksos (16. Februar 2004)

Mann rob, du bist klasse!  

'tschuldige, aber nachdem ich am Ende gelesen habe, dass dir nichts Schlimmes weiter passiert ist, hab' ich mich gebogen vor Lachen! :q  
Klar, hinterher fällt einem nach so was ein Stein vom Herzen! Gut, dass die Sache keinen negativen finalen Ausgang hatte. Da sieht man mal, wie man sich nach sowas auch mal über die Zivilisation freuen kann. Aber deine Geschichte gibt wirklich Anlass, an einige notwendige Sicherheitsvorkehrungen vor ähnlichen Unternehmungen zu denken, auch wenn es sich anfangs erst mal als 08/15- Angelausflug anfühlt. 
Boah, rob, deine Story war spannender als die Titelgeschichte der B*LD! :m Ich hab' beim Lesen mitgefiebert!
Wie fing das mit dem vergessenen Handy an? An 'nem Freitag, den 13.!   Am Samstag abend hab' ich dann auch mein Handy in der Fremde liegen gelassen, das Ding ist gottlob in Sicherheit. 
Ach so, Ersatzbatterien (oder eine 2. kleine Taschenlampe) hab' ich für den Ausfall-Notfall auch immer dabei. 
Prima jedenfalls, dass du wieder heil daheim bist!!!


----------



## ralle (16. Februar 2004)

Mensch rob so ist dir jedenfalls nicht langweilig geworden 

Malcom aus Österreich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2004)

Na super. :m
Zumindest kannst Du diese Geschichte sogar noch zukünftig Deinen Enkeln erzählen. :q


----------



## Tropheus (16. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob,

Zunähst einmal RESPEKT, das macht Dir keiner so schnell nach :q :q :q :m  hoffentlich   

Ne Spaß bei seite   ist echt eine traurige aber auch lustige Geschichte zugleich, und echt toll geschrieben.


----------



## gismowolf (16. Februar 2004)

Servus rob!
Ist ja gut,daß Du Dein Abenteuer doch halbwegs heil überstanden hast.In meinem 36 jährigem Anglerleben mit 
Auto habe ich im Schnitt jährlich ca. zwei bis drei mal einen Traktor zum wieder "Flottwerden"gebraucht!Meistens in einer
Jahreszeit,wo es am Morgen einen hart gefrorenen Boden gab
und der dann einige Stunden später durch die Tageswärme 
so richtig sumpfig war.Aber ein Angler lernt in dieser Sache nichts!!!!Ein halbes Jahr später passierte mir das wo anders 
wieder.Als vor dreieinhalb Jahren ein Hagelunwetter meinen
Audi und 130 andere Autos am Firmenparkplatz demolierte,
drängte meine Grete darauf,daß ich mir endlich ein Auto mit 
Allradantrieb kaufen soll.Seitdem denke ich mir absolut nichts mehr dabei,wenn ich in einer Au kreuz und quer herumkurve 
oder im Urlaub in Kärnten zum Fischen zu einem einsamen Bergsee in 2000 m Höhe fahre.Für mich gilt derzeit : Wo ich
hineinfahren kann,kann ich jederzeit wieder herausfahren!!
Und einige Gegenstände sollten unbedingt im Auto sein:
Ein aufladbarer Scheinwerfer mit einigen Stunden Brenndauer,
der zur Not auch im Auto angesteckt und aufgeladen werden kann.Ein Klappspaten,mit dem man Schnee und Erdreich schaufeln kann.Weiters noch eine Handsäge und ein Beil,sowie 
ein etwas stärkeres Seil mit einer Länge von 15 - 20m.
Du sollst natürlich jetzt nichts übereilen und einmal überlegen,
welches Auto für Dich das Richtige ist und dann die Finanzierung 
planen.Bis es so weit ist,solltest Du nicht leichtsinnig auf einen 
unbekannten Waldweg fahren.Prügel mich jetzt nicht für den letzten Satz,aber ich sprech aus Erfahrung und bin immer wieder 
im Morast stecken geblieben!!!:m #6 :m


----------



## rob (16. Februar 2004)

morgen !!
vielen dank für eure nette anteilnahme!!und die lacherich hab sie mir ja verdient(die lacher).
ich denke in zukunft wird mir das nicht mehr passieren,
eine seilwinde und ein spaten wären gold wert und ohne ein handy fahr ich jetzt nicht mehr.
übrigens bin ich alles in allem 10 km zufuss gegangen.am schlimmsten war der wald.da ich nur mein feuerzeug schnippen konnte immer mit blick auf den boden,lief ich in einige bäume.ich hab heut noch einen muskelkater von der ganzen aktion.
so jetzt aber auf in die arbeit.
grüüüss euch#h


----------



## Baitrunner (16. Februar 2004)

@Indiana Jones äh sorry meine Rob :q 

Na zum Glück ist dir nichts passiert, das ist mal die Hauptsache.

Ich persönlich vermute ja das schlimmste war das aufwecken deiner Oma um 7 Uhr morgens .....:q 

Wo war der Zander die ganze Zeit ?


----------



## rob (16. Februar 2004)

servus baitrunner!!der lag im auto über nacht.war aber noch voll in ordnung am nächsten tag.die temperatur war ja um den gefrierpunkt.ich hoff mein helfer lasst ihn sich mit der familie schmecken.so muss ich mir gleich wieder einen neuen fangen:m


----------



## gismowolf (16. Februar 2004)

@rob!
Wenn ich näher an Deinem Fuchs...teich mit dem tollen Zanderbesatz wohnen würde,könnten wir ja gemeinsam dorthin zum Fischen fahren!So was würde mich ja sehr reizen und außerdem wäre ja die Donau ganz in der Nähe.Wer bewirtschaftet denn das rechtsseitige Ufer der Donau im Bereich Altenwörth?Die Mündung der Traisen im unteren Kraftwerkbereich
wäre ja auch sehr interessant zum Fischen!!


----------



## posengucker (16. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob,

Gott sei Dank ist die Geschichte gut ausgegangen. Kann mir dein Gefühl des nächtens in der Au gut vorstellen.

Wenn es schief läuft, dann meist ordentlich.

Gratulation zum Zander.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (16. Februar 2004)

hallo wolfgang!!
der teich ist in besitz des grafen zu grafenegg.wie fast alles in altenwörth.der sportfischereiverein hat ihn von ihm gepachtet.leider gibt es da keine tageskarten.aber du hast recht die traisenmündung ist ein super revier.muss mich einmal erkundigen wem das gehört.denke das rechte ufer darf nicht befischt werden wegen des schiffverkehrs.erst oberhalb des kw's wieder.schade das wir so weit voneinander weg wohnen.wäre super wenn du auch dort die karte hättest.würde dir bestimmt gefallen.aber du kommst mich ja eh zum fischen zu mir im frühling:m
in den auwäldern rings um den fuchsbodenteich habe ich ganz viele ausstände und kleine nebenarme gesehen.sehr fein die gegend aber wirklich voll der dichte audschungel.
@baitrunner:wäre genial wenn du dir unsere lizenz nehmen würdest.da können wir offt gemeinsam los.der parasdorf gemeindeteich ist echt der wahnsinn für grosse karpfen.die fliegenreviere sind auch mehr als toll.
neueste regelung: karpfen über 5kg müssen zurück gesetzt werden:k


----------



## rudi.r (16. Februar 2004)

Hab auch schon son Schauspiel durch, fahre jetzt einen kleinen Allrad Suzuki. Is echt ne Härteprobe, und wenn du glaubst schlimmer kanns eigentlich nich mehr werden...


----------



## soeketroete (16. Februar 2004)

Boah, was hab ich gelacht...wenn man kein Glück hat, kommt oft auch noch Pech dazu...
Hammer-Story


----------



## havkat (16. Februar 2004)

Moin Malcolm! 

Tröste dich! Wie oft ich mich, trotz Forwiehldreif, schon festgewackert habe.......... #d 

Ein Tip für zukünftige Abenteuer im Outback 

Besorge dir einen Greifzug. Minimalleistung 1,5t.
Dicken Baum suchen, mit alter Deck o.ä. vor dem Stahlseil schützen, Greifzug an Baum anschlagen, das andere Ende an die Karre tüddeln, Gang raus, Räder gerade und dann gib Gummi!

Funzt allerdings nur, wenn der Bock nicht schon bis zu den Achsen aufliegt...... 
Dann musste vorher büschn buddeln, also immer einen guten Klappsapten on Board.


----------



## KampfKater (16. Februar 2004)

hallo Malcolm............ähh rob 

hättest wohl zusätzlich auch ein bissl MacGyver schaun sollen :q :q 

wenn das ganze am freitag passiert wär, hätte ich eine erklärung für dein pech gehabt:q :q :q 

maaaahhh bin i fies  

sooo....schluß mit lustig. hauptsache du weilst wieder gesund unter uns.

fiesen gruß
robert


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. Februar 2004)

Moin rob,

liest sich gut die Geschichte. Hast dich aber dabei sicherlich ziemlich besch.ssen gefühlt. Schön das alles gut ausgegangen ist.


----------



## magic.j (16. Februar 2004)

HI IndiWiener Rob,

mann,du hast vielleicht eine Wahnsinnsnacht hinter dir.Aber mal ehrlich,wegen solchen Geschichten gehen wir doch auch angeln,da wirds bestimmt nicht langweilig,aber ich wollte nicht in deiner Haut gesteckt haben.
Aber solche Geschichten vergisst man sein Leben nicht.Habe übrigens auch sehr ausgiebig darüber gelacht,als ich las,dass niemand was passiert ist.

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## Tropheus (16. Februar 2004)

Hi Magic.J, #h

du nennst einen 55cm Zander einen niemand :q :q :q :m

Rob,

du hast mir heute den Tag gerettet, ich gehe die ganze Zeit schmunzelnd in der Firma herum :q  :m

Natürlich freue ich mich das Dir außer das Du durchgefrohren bist und sicher totmüde bei der Omi ankahmst nichts passiert ist, 
aber die Geschichte ist echt super.

Hoffe Du wirst Deinen Muskelkater wieder bald los

LG
Tropheus  #h


----------



## rob (16. Februar 2004)

in zukunft geh ich gleich zu fuss von altenwörth:m
einige kilometer fussmarsch und du hast dir den fisch richtg verdient#h


----------



## Knobbes (16. Februar 2004)

Mensch Rob, 
da hast aber was angestellt, aber ich darf da auch nix sagen, bin mal bei Regen an einem Platz gefahren zum Angeln, wo man den Hügel dann nicht mehr hoch kommt, weil die Räder dann durchdrehen.
So hab ich dann einen Kumpel angerufen, der hat mich dann später rausgezogen, seitdem park ich nur an Rutschfesten Plätzen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## fischerwahn (16. Februar 2004)

respekt rob  

..da ich mir den fuchsbodenteich im november angeschaut habe kann ich da mitfühlen (hast mächtig glück gehabt dort in der nacht rauszufinden)

..? jetzt die frage - du hast doch sicher fotos von deinem vergrabenem Auto gemacht


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

hallo julian#h
na das war schon eine sache,ein scheiss gefühl.wünsch ich niemanden und hoff das ich mit dem bericht auch den einen oder anderen vor warnen konnte.
leider hab ich an alles nur nicht mehr an fotos gedacht.schade eigentlich,aber auch verständlich.
hoff wir sehen uns bald wieder
lg rob#h


----------



## sebastian (17. Februar 2004)

Was ist passiert mir is der zu lang zum lesen  naja ich werd ihn mal lesen, irgendwann, vielleicht, möglicherweise  !


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

ma sebastian,da hab ich mich hingesetzt und so ausführlich für euch geschrieben.lies das jetzt!:m


----------



## sebastian (17. Februar 2004)

Hab ich lol das kommt mir voll bekannt vor! Bei mri ist das genau so in den Auen ! Man darf nur am 12 ha See vorne Nachtangeln weil bei mir  gibts Enten bah zum Glück sonst hätt ich das auch gemacht. Und mein Papa und ich wir hätten sicher den selben Mist gemacht 
Zum Thema gelächter der Waldtiere.
Im Sommer gibts so Vögel die schreien immer und das hört sich an wie wenn jemand haha durch den Wald brüllt 
Wie schwer ist dein Auto ? was hast du für eins ?


----------



## sebastian (17. Februar 2004)

Wir können eh mal auf Hecht gehn im Mai. Wenn du willst frag ich meinen Papa.


----------



## sebastian (17. Februar 2004)

Buik und Voyager oder wie man das auch schreib


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

ich habe einen voyager der buick ist verkauft.
im frühling können wir gerne einmal gemeinsam in die au auf hecht!
schönen tag noch#h


----------



## sebastian (17. Februar 2004)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht das du den verkauft has ich hab mir nämlich eingebildet das ich das irgendwo gelesen hab!


----------



## sebastian (17. Februar 2004)

lol ich bin drinnen und es steht offline jaja !


----------

